# Having trouble signing in on my "tablet";any ideas?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Wondering if anybody else has this problem? I can not sign in from
my tablet(to start a new thread); no problem with desktop or laptop. Also I noticed that
when on the tablet(just to read current threads) there is a lot of "popups"; Any ideas? Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> Wondering if anybody else has this problem? I can not sign in from
> my tablet(to start a new thread); no problem with desktop or laptop. Also I noticed that
> when on the tablet(just to read current threads) there is a lot of "popups"; Any ideas? Larry




Security settings for the tablet set right?
Pop ups? Use an ad & popup blocker?

I guessing it is a new tablet?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Security settings for the tablet set right?
> Pop ups? Use an add & popup blocker?
> 
> I guessing it is a new tablet?


big ed: Yes it is a new in which I have not mastered yet!! Ha ha Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> big ed: Yes it is a new in which I have not mastered yet!! Ha ha Larry


I never worked a tablet but if your good on the others I would guess it is the settings somehow?

Popups and ads. 
An ad blocker should take care of that.
There have been others complaining about that but I think they were using phones.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you use Chrome on them?

Free ad/popup program, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-plus/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb

There are others for different browsers.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

One thing I should have added is that it does work with most other
discussion boards. There is something unique to this one which I do
not understand. Larry:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes....there are "unique" problems that only pertain to this site. :smokin::thumbsdown:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Ed is "unique".

I'd have to agree with Ed, your tablet settings probably need tweeking. I'd compare them with what they are on your desktop to see if there are differences. Other than that I'm stumped having never used a tablet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I tried accessing the forum from my Android phone, tons of obnoxious popups, not worth the aggro!


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> FWIW, I tried accessing the forum from my Android phone, tons of obnoxious popups, not worth the aggro!


Yes you are correct; I can get on to read but not to start new thread. Really don't want to
start changing the "settings" because if I do then it won't work with other discussion 
boards. Why can't they make these things "standard" so all will be the same? Larry:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Big Ed is "unique".


I am one of a kind.........Joisey bred. :smokin:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

llskis said:


> Wondering if anybody else has this problem? I can not sign in from
> my tablet(to start a new thread); no problem with desktop or laptop. Also I noticed that
> when on the tablet(just to read current threads) there is a lot of "popups"; Any ideas? Larry


Have had nothin but bad luck today with the trains. Have given up with this discussion
board with the "tablet". Can get on all the others but not this one. Larry:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

It is working now; don't ask me why. My guess: Operators Error!! Thanks; Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> It is working now; don't ask me why. My guess: Operators Error!! Thanks; Larry



Well, what a fine mess you started here now. 

The site still has problems, it is strange because some of the problems don't affect all users. :smokin:


----------

